# What do you use as a hospital tank?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What do you use as a hospital tank?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I would use one of those Kritter Keepers. Medium-Sized should Work.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a .5g . Actually right now my java fern is surviving in it with seachem :/ But I don't have anything with my bettas so if they need aq salt or something I just put it in their normal tank minus any plants.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I use an old 2.5 gallon and I will have a dry 3 gallon just in case when my dads tadpoles turn to frogs, I lent it to him


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a 10 gallon kit and keep it bare bottomed. 

I just got finished setting it up as a quarantine tank for 10 new fishies bought this morning


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i always keep my fish in clean bacteria free tanks  they don't share the same tank, so it is simpler for me to care because none of the other's gets infected XP i used to have a 5 gallon though, when i had a sorority


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

If this is for other species of fish. I would use a 10 gallon storage container, or tank, withs a cycled filter, to keep it cycled. Have it running on your main tank at all times


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. The only fish I have are rasboras, nerite snails, guppies and bettas. What size would be suitable for those fish?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Depends on how many but saying that you are Quarentining them individually. I would say a 10 gallon storage container or tank cycled with many water changes for 6 harlequin rasboras. A 1 gallon for 1 large Nerite snail. Or 3 small snails, a 5 gallon for a trio of guppies, and a 1 gallon for one Betta


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

One of my guppies has some sort of recurring fin-rot. It'd just be for 1.

The rasboras are lamb-chops. Smaller.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They still require the same size hospital tank though. For a guppy I would out him in a 5 gallon. To treat


----------



## Fluval (May 17, 2012)

A rectangle 4 gallon container. I found it while moving. Its only about 8" in height, but its very long and wide.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have four empty tanks - a 3 gallon, a five gallon, a 5 gal hexy and a 3.5 gallon. I always keep a spare filter in my big tank, along with spare media, for an instant cycle in a smaller tank, and I have a number of spare 25w heaters.


----------

